# Where to pay RTA Dubai Bus Fine



## sree8637 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi All,
I got fined for not punching NOL card on RTA Bus. Unfortunately I don't have cash at that time and the inspector told me to pay it later and give me the receipt. But when I checked on RTA site for online payment, there is no option to pay RTA Bus fines. I checked with my friends but nobody knows it. If anyone knows it, please let me know how can I pay the fine. Thanks.


----------



## Mambo21 (Mar 19, 2016)

I assume you've called up RTA and asked them?


----------

